# Test/EQ/HGH first cycle?



## AlienBrah (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey guys, been at it for around 5 years, and I think it's about time for my first cycle

Current stats are 27/yo, 6'0, 180lbs, 13% bf.

Choosing these components because I want the most out of my cycle, while not wanting to exceed 800 mg test to keep possible sides down. EQ because of its relatively mild sides. HGH to, again, max gains and possibly help strengthen my tendons due to increased strength from test. Don't want to risk injuries.


*Week 1-12: *
Test E 700 mg/week
EQ 400mg/week 
HGH 4iu ed.
Arimidex probably 0.5mg every other day. Advice perhaps?

For PCT I've decided to follow the sticky:

*PCT*
Day 1-16 : 2500iu HCG every other day.
Week 1-3: Clomid 50mg 2x per day
Week 1-3: Aromasin 20mg ed
Week 4: Aromasin 10mg ed

3g vit C every day split evenly 3 doses and 10g creatine daily.


Willing to take any advice, so please feel free to help.

Also, should I take HCG during cycle?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 2, 2016)

AlienBrah said:


> Hey guys, been at it for around 5 years, and I think it's about time for my first cycle
> 
> Current stats are 27/yo, 6'0, 180lbs, 13% bf.
> 
> ...



is this a troll? You've been 'at it' for 5 years and you're still only 180 at 6' tall. That alone is needle dick status. And it takes 2 minutes to research a first cycle should be test only. 

GOOGLE HGH for first cycle. Or even equipoise for first cycle. I guarantee nobody will say that's a good idea. That being said you're research must be lacking more than Hilary's vagina. 

Following ng an exact proton for pct is great. A great way to be a noob. 

Im not even going to comment more because this is just ridiculous. 

I suggest:

1,000mg of tren e a day
200 cheque drops pre workout
500mg deca an hour 
20 dbol tabs a second (plugged)
1 anavar a week (careful, some hardcore shit man)
20 out of HGH pinned in your needle dick once an hour
equipoise (break vial and drink- 20ml a day)
arimidex (0.48282777 a day...perhaps?)
winstrol also plugged - 10 an hour
Ane of course cell tech funneled up your butt
No pct, bridge this with nitro tech protein 
Also no test either, that stuffs not worth it. 

great cycle to prevent injuries as you stated and you'll definitely get the most out of your cycle. Good luck to you Sir.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 2, 2016)

You run hgh for years at a time not cycles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)

Please post photos of your physique. 

180lbs at 6' is very small, please also post your workout and diet in detail. 

Thanks and good luck with your goals.


----------



## AlienBrah (Aug 2, 2016)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> is this a troll? You've been 'at it' for 5 years and you're still only 180 at 6' tall. That alone is needle dick status. And it takes 2 minutes to research a first cycle should be test only.
> 
> GOOGLE HGH for first cycle. Or even equipoise for first cycle. I guarantee nobody will say that's a good idea. That being said you're research must be lacking more than Hilary's vagina.
> 
> ...



Is that the cycle you did at 19 years old? Strong hypocrite. My bf is pretty low and I'm a paraplegic bro, I don't do legs.


----------



## AlienBrah (Aug 2, 2016)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> is this a troll? You've been 'at it' for 5 years and you're still only 180 at 6' tall. That alone is needle dick status. And it takes 2 minutes to research a first cycle should be test only.
> 
> GOOGLE HGH for first cycle. Or even equipoise for first cycle. I guarantee nobody will say that's a good idea. That being said you're research must be lacking more than Hilary's vagina.
> 
> ...



Is that the cycle you did when you were 19? Strong hypocrite bro. I'm a paraplegic, so I don't do legs.

It wouldn't hurt to calm down and have a little civility, lay off on the juice.

Google brings me to a cycle very similar to mine: https://www.steroid.com/Equipoise-Cycle.php


----------



## AlienBrah (Aug 2, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> You run hgh for years at a time not cycles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks for the help bro


----------



## AlienBrah (Aug 2, 2016)

@bitch

I understand your point however hostile it may be, but google actually says test/eq is a great first cycle.

https://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/my-first-cycle-(test-e-eq)-1355633.html

They seem a little more hospitable at elitefitness. I think I'll be better off asking advice there. Thanks though. Although I don't really understand your Hillary vagina reference.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 3, 2016)

AlienBrah said:


> @bitch
> 
> I understand your point however hostile it may be, but google actually says test/eq is a great first cycle.
> 
> ...



The reason you should start with Test only is because you have no idea how your body will react.  Once you get used to a base compound you can add others to see what changes they make.  For most EQ is added to make you hungry...which you will need when bulking....regardless, you may find you get all the gains you need on Test only.....start slow and build your way up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feedmemore (Aug 4, 2016)

You should put on more size naturally first before resorting to AS, earn you gains.. they will be longer lasting. HGH is something guys get into after gettin several cyles under their belt to push their gains. As was stated earlier just do test.  FYI in the future, for quality results with GH & AS combined you should be at least 50+ days into GH first to have a foundation. Again growth is long term for gains & they wont be dramatic. Up your protein, hit the weights and put on 20lbs before you even consider. 5 years training ain't shit. Train right & size will come

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 6, 2016)

AlienBrah said:


> Hey guys, been at it for around 5 years, and I think it's about time for my first cycle
> 
> Current stats are 27/yo, 6'0, 180lbs, 13% bf.
> 
> ...


I dont who gave you advice on this cycle, but you should punch their mother in the mouth


----------



## domestic-supply (Sep 16, 2016)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> And it takes 2 minutes to research a first cycle should be test only.



Not realy necessary. My first and second cycle was dbol only and I was damn happy with the results i got 

Gotta agree though, thread starter`s firs cycle looks weird to me


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

good luck with your goals.


----------

